# أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة، وأكثرها &#158



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2006)

*أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة، وأكثرها &#158*

أسبوع الآلام هو أقدس أيام السنة، وأكثرها روحانية...

هو أسبوع مملوء بالذكريات المقدسة في أخطر مرحلة من مراحل الخلاص، وأهم فصل في قصة الفداء، وقد اختارت الكنيسة لهذا الأسبوع قراءات معينة من العهدين القديم والحديث، كلها مشاعر وأحاسيس موثرة للغاية توضح علاقة الله بالبشر. كما اختارت له مجموعة من الألحان العميقة، ومن التأملات والتفاسير الروحية. 

ويسمونه أسبوع الآلام، أو أسبوع البصخة المقدس، أو الأسبوع المقدس.

كان هذا الأسبوع مكرسًا كله للعبادة، يتفرع فيه الناس من جميع أعمالهم ويجتمعون في الكنائس طول الوقت للصلاة والتأمل. 

ما أكثر الناس الذين ياخذون عطلة في الأعياد والأفراح، وفي قضاء مشاغلهم وما أجمل أن نأخذ عطلة لنقضيها مع الله في الكنيسة. 

فالملوك والأباطرة المسيحيون كانوا يمنحون جميع الموظفين في الدولة عطلة في هذا  الأسبوع والسادة أيضًا يمنحون عبيدهم عطلة للعبادة فهل أنت تعطل خدمك وموظفيك خلال أسبوع الآلام؟ 

وكانت مظاهر الحزن واضحة تمامًا في الكنيسة فتكون أعمدة الكنيسة ملفوفة بالسواد. والأيقونات أيضًا مجللة بالسواد. وكذلك المانجليا وبعض جدران الكنيسة... 

الأحان حزينة. القراءات عن الآلام وأحداث هذا الأسبوع المؤمنين جميعًا بعيدون عن كل مظاهر الفرح. فالسيدات تحرم عليهن الزينة خلال هذا الأسبوع، فهل نحن نحتفظ بهذا الحزن المقدس خلال هذا الأسبوع؟ 

غالبية الاسرار كانت تعطل ما عدا سري الاعتراف والكهنوت. وصلوات الأجبية كانت تعطل في أسبوع الآلام. ومن جهة المزامير ننتقي منها في هذا الأسبوع ما يناسب.

لماذا سمي هذا الاسبوع بأسبوع البصخة 

كلمة بصخة معناها فصح Passover  وماخوذة من قول الرب في قصة الفصح الأول "لما أرى الدم، أعبر عنكم" (خر 13:12). كان النجاة بواسطة الدم في يوم الفصح الأول. والفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح "لأ، فصحنا أيضًا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 7:5). 

ونحن في هذا الأسبوع نذكر آلام السيد المسيح الذي قدم نفسه فصحًا لأجلنا، لكي حينما يرى الآب دم هذا الفصح يعبر عنا سيف الهلاك، فلا نهلك. 

نتذكر أن سفك دمه كان عوضًا عنا. وأنه لا خلاص إلا بهذا الدم، كما حدث يوم الفصح الأول (خر12). 

أسبوع البصخة هو أقدس أيام السنة.

الصوم فيه في أعلى درجات النسك أكثر من أي صوم آخر وذكريات هذا الأسبوع عميقة في تأثيرها، نتبع فيها السيد المسيح خطوة خطوة ونحن نرتل له تسبحة البصخة المعروفة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين.

إنه أسبوع ندخل فيه في شركة آلام المسيح. نضع أمامنا كل  آلامه من أجلنا،  في انسحاق قلب، وفي توبة صادقة، لكي نستعد للتناول في يوم الخميس الكبير، اليوم الذي أعطى فيه الرب عهده المقدس لتلاميذه الأطهار، وأسس هذا السر العظيم.



تأمل في آلام المسيح:

التأمل في الألأم يرفع النفس إلى فوق يرفعها فوق مستوى المادة، ويدخلها فيما هو أرقى من الأرضيات... ولذلك فإن الإنسان في حالة الألم تكون نفسه أقوى وروحياته أعمق وكثيرًا ما نرى الإنسان في ألمه متجردًا من حب العالم. وفي حالة البهجة ربما يشعر الإنسان المسرور أن العالم معه لذلك سهل على المريض أن يقترب إلى الله فيقبل الحديث عن اللع ويحب أن يصلي ويطلب أن يصلي الناس من أجله وكلمة (الله) تتردد كثيرًا في فمه، أكثر مما في حالة صحته.. وربما لفائدة الألأم روحيًا سمح الله به لأنه نافع للروح فالذين يزورون المقابر يستفيدون من مجرد النظر إلى مكان الموت.

وقصص الاستفادة من الموت كثيرة في سير القديسين:

القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس استفاد روحيًا من موت أبيه والقديس مقاريوس الكبير كان أحيانًاً يحتفظ بجمجمة ويتوسد عليها وهو نائم. ومجرد ذكر الموت ينفع قلب الرجل الحكيم فكم بالأولى تكون قصة موت السيد المسيح وما سبقها من آلام. إن الآلآم هي العمق الأول الذي نتأمل فيه في حياة السيد المسيح. اختارت المسيحية الصليب رمز الألم. والذي له تأثيرفي النفوس أكثر من أية صورة أخرى لأحداث حياة رب المجد.

وقد ركز ملاك القيامة على عبارة: يسوع المصلوب فقال للمريمتين "إنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام كما قال" (متى 5:28-6). فسماه المصلوب حتى بعد قيامته وبقيت هذه الصورة ملازمه له فيقول بولس الرسول "لأن فصحنا المسيح ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 7:5). وقال عنه القديس يوحنا في رؤياه "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ6:5). والملائكة تقول بصوت عظيم "مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح أن يأخذ القدرة... والمجد والكرامة" (رؤ12:5). وهكذا نرى أنه حدث تركيز على آلام المسيح، حتى في سفر الرؤيا. فهي موضع تأمل السائيين وسجل الكتاب أنه بكى أكثر من مرة فبكي عند قبر لعازرأنه بكي على البشرية التي أوصلتها الخطية إلى الموت وأيضا لأن البشرية التي خلقت على صورة الله ومثالة وصلت إلى هذا المصير الذي تقول فيه أهت عن أخيها المحبوب أنه "قد أنتن"

إنها خطية الإنسان الأول التي جرت إلى كل هذه النتائج: الموت والنتن وانحلال الجسد وبكاء الأرقارب والاصحاب وكان لعازر يمثل البشرية المنهارة التي تموت وتنتن.

 وبكى على اورشليم "نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها" (لو 41:19). ذاكرًا الآلام التي ستتعرض لها هذه المدينة فيما بعد. 

آلام السيد المسيح دليل على حبه للبشر: حبه هو الذي صلبه ولولا هذا الحب ما استطاع بيلاطس ولا اليهود أن يصلبوه هو قال "أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضًا. ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا" (يو 17:10). 

لقد كان مسرورًا بحمل خطايا الناس وآلامهم وفي ذلك يقول القديس بولس الرسول عن آلامه وصلبه "من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه، احتمل الصلب مستهينًا بالخزي..." (عب2:12). فهل أنت مثله تقدم نفسك ذبيحة حب؟ هل تنظر إلى آلام المسيح ناسيًا نفسك؟ أم أنت تأخذ من آلامه دروسًا لكي تتعلم. والدرس الآن هو بذل النفس لأجل الآخرين حبا لهم.فهل أنت كذلك؟ هل أنت ذبيحة حب، تقبل الآلام حبًا في غيرك. إن لم تكن كذلك فإبدأ من الأن. تعلم البذل حتى الموت كما فعل الرب... 

وآلام المسيح لم تكن آلام الجسد فقط... سواء في الأشواك أو اللطم أو الجلد أو الصلب أو حمل الصليب... وإنما أهم من ذلك كله آلآمه في حمل الخطية التي لا تتفق مع طبعه... حمل جميع خطايا الناس من آدم إلى آخر الدهور. 

وقف أمام الناس كخاطئ، وأمام الآب كخاطئ: أمام الناس "أحصي مع أثمة" وأمام الآب وقف نائبًا عن البشرية الخاطئة يحمل خطاياها كلها ليقدم ثمنها للعدل الإلهي. وبهذا يرضي الآب ويكون "ذبيحة محرقة، رائحة سرور للرب" (2كو 21:5). 

هل تحمل خطايا الناس، كما حملها المسيح؟ هل تستطيع أن تأخذ خطايا غيرك وتنسبها إلة نفسك؟ وتقول "أنا المخطئ وليس هو" وإن نُسبت إليك خطية إقترفها آخر، هل تستطيع أن تقبل ذلك وتصمت؟ وإن لم تستطيع أن تحمل خطايا الناس، فهل يمكنك على الأقل أن تحتملها؟ أي أن تحتمل خطايا الناس إليك.. ما أشد آلآم المسيح. ننظر إليها فنتعزى 

طبعًا قبل الخطية الأولى، لم يكن هناك ألم:  لقد دخل الألم إلى العالم نتيجة الخطية وكثرت آلام الناس ودخل الحزن والقلق قلوبهم فماذا فعل المسيح تجاه الألم. لقد حمله بدلاً من الناس. لقد قدس المسيح الألم بألامه وسيظل يقدسه، إلى أن ننتقل من عالم الألم. إذن فلنتألم هنا ، لكي نتنعم هناك. فالكنيسة تضع الشهداء في القمة لأنهم تألموا. وكل نوع ألأم لأجل الربله بركته وإكليله. كذلك الآلام التي نتحملها في جهادنا الروحي كما قال بولس الرسول " إن مصارعتنا ليست مع لحم ودم، بل مع... أجناد الشر الروحية" (أف 12:6). هذا الصراع ضد مكايد إبليس وضد جميع شهام الشرير الملتهبة. وفي آلامك ثق أن المسيح صديق لكل متألم. شريك له ورفيق له في طريق الألم لا يتركه وحدخ كما قال الكتاب "في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم" (أش 5:63).  

وأصبح الألم هبة وبركة وأصبح الألم هو طريق إلى المجد وهكذا قال بولس الرسول "قد وُهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به قط بل أيضًا أن تتألموا لأجله" (في29:1). 

وهكذا حوّل صليب العار إلى صليب مجد.. وحول الألم إلى بركة وإكليل. 



كيف نستفيد روحيًا من الآلام؟

إن الذي لا يستفيد روحيًا في أسبوع الآلام, من الصعب أن يستفيد في الأيام العادية, لأن الآلام هي أعمق تأثيرًا في النفس.

مشاعر الفرح قد تكون سطحية. ولكن مشاعر اللم عميقة, وتصل إلى داخل الإنسان, وتمس القلب والشعور والعاطفة والإحساس فهل استفدنا نحن في أسبوع الالام؟

1- السلوك خارج الكنيسة كما في داخلها:

الذي ألاحظة على كثيرين في أسبوع الآلام, انهم في خارج الكنيسة يختلفونتمامًا عما هم في داخلها. هم في الطقس شئ, وبعيدًا عن الطقس شئ آخر.

فكيف ذلك؟

أ- داخل الكنيسة ستائر سوداء, خارج المحلة, ألحان حزينة, قراءات لها طابع معين, تركيز في آلام المسيح, خشوع... وربما خارج الكنيسة ضحك ومزاح ولهو وفكاهات...

والذي نبنيه داخل الكنيسة, نهدمه خارجها...

نضيع كل ما استفدناه... ! والتأثرات الروحية التي تحدث لنا داخل الكنيسة, نفقدها خارج الكنيسة تمامًا...

ب- داخل الكنيسة لا نفكر إلا في آلام المسيح...

حتى مزامير الأجبية لا نصليها, لأنها ليست مركزة في آلامه فقط, وإنما تشير أيضًا إلى أحداث أخرى خاصة به, ونحن نريد التركيز في الآلام.



2- أدخل في شركة آلامه

قال القديس بولس الرسول "لأعرفه وقوة قيامته, وشركة آلامه, متشبهًا بموته" (في 3: 10) فهل يمكن أن تعطي لنفسك تدريبًا, أن تدخل في شركة آلام الرب متشبهًا بموته؟



إن الرسول الذي دخل في شركة آلامه, قد قال:

"حاملين في الجسد كل حين إماتة الرب يسوع... الموت يعمل فينا... نسلّم دائمًا للموت من أجل يسوع" (2كو 4: 10-12). "من أجلك نمات كل النهار. قد حسبنا كغنم للذبح" (رو 8: 36).

فهل دخلنا نحن مع الرسول في شركة آلام المسيح؟ هل تبعنا الرب في آلامه, وصعدنا إلى الصليب معه؟



3- الشعور بلذة الآلم:

كل ألم تحمله لأجل الرب, أشعر بلذته وبركته وإكليله.

آباؤنا الشهداء كانوا يجدون لذة في الآلام, مثل القديس الأنبا فام, الذي لبس أفخر ملابسه وهو ذاهب لستشهد, وقال "هذا هو يوم عرسي". ومثل القديس الذي قبل السلاسل التي قيدوه بها.

ربما لأجل لذة الألم عندهم, إستطاعوا أن يحتملوا الألم.

فهل أنت هكذا؟ أم أنت حساس جدًا لكل ألم يحل بك. تتضايق وتتعب وتحزن, وربما تثور!! درّب نفسك على التخلص من كل هذا. إن كانت لديك حساسية زائدة نحو حقوقك, حاول أن تتخلص منها, متذكرًا ما قيل عن السيد المسيح.

"ظلم. أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه. كشاةٍ تساق إلى الذبح, وكنعجة صامته أمام جازيها" (أش 53: 7)

إن كنت كثير العتاب, وإن كانت أقل عبارة تخدشك, وأقل تصرف يجرحك ويثيرك أو يبكيك, فأعرف أنك لم تدخل في تدريب الألم بعد, وأنك محتاج أن تختبره.

إفرح بالألم, لأن الله يمنحه كبركة.

إنه لما دعا شاول الطرسوسي لكي يكون رسولاً, شرّفه بهذا الألم فقال "سأريه كم ينبغي أن يتألم من أجل إسمي" (أع 9: 16)

ودخل الرسول في هذا الألم, الذي لم يفقده فرحه, فقال "كحزانى, ونحن دائمًا فرحون" (2كو 6: 10), "كمائتين وها نحن نحيا"

إننا سننال أجرنا في السماء, على قدر آلامنا لأجله.

"كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه" (1كو 3: 8)

فإن كان الأمر هكذا, ليتنا ندخل في اختبار الألم بحب, برضى, بفرح, بثقة... في إيمان بالملكوت... وإن كان الأشرار "أعمالهم تتبعهم" فالأبرار آلامهم تتبعهم, وأيضًا أعمالهم الطيبة تتبعهم.

وكل إنسان له نوعية ألمه لأجل الرب.

ليس من الضروري أن يدخل في آلام الصلب والجلد كالسيد المسيح, أو آلام الظلم والإتهامات الكاذبة التي تعرض لها المسيح, إنما قد يكون ألمك من أجله هو تعب الخدمة, تعب البذل, هو "تعب المحبة" (عب 10:6) المحبة التي تصعد على الصليب, لكي تبذل ذاتها, وتعطي حياة للآخرين, كما فعل الرب, ولكن بصورة بسيطة... صورة المحبة التي تجول تصنع خيرًا كما فعل الرب... (أع 10: 38).


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (18 أبريل 2006)

*وقف أمام الناس كخاطئ*


*فعلا الالام النفسية كانت أشد كثيرا من الالام الجسدية .. فكيف لملك المجد الخالى من الخطايا أن يحمل خطايا العالم كله و يصلب و يهان كأى شخص خائن ..*

*موضوع رائع يا ميرنا*
*ربنا يعوضك*

*أختك ناردين*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا ناردين ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا في هذه الايام انا اكرر ممشاهدة مقطع الصلب و خصوصا لفلم الام المسيح التي يظهر الالام بطريقة مبكية فعلا*

*شكرا ليكي على الموضوع يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا روك ربنا يعوضك *


----------

